# Right time to become foster mom?



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

My parents used to be big into rescue and were foster parents for a local rescue group, they recently stopped fostering because my father became ill with cancer, and is undergoing kimo. So I am familer with how it all works and the time you need to put into fostering.

I moved out a few years ago, into my own house/ fenced in yard next to some nice dog friendly parks and the lake. I have wanted to become a foster mom for a while now my finance also wants to foster. We have Libby a Senior Gal 12 years who is a great role model for our recently adopted pup. Our puppy Dexter is 7 1/2 months now going through his teenage phase, we have had him a little over six months now. We also have two cats one is very dog friendly the other a bit dog shy but not to the point where she is uncomfortable. 
I feel i could do wonderful things for a foster dog just from all the experience ive had working with my parents fosters and my own dogs over the years. I already spend all my free time exercising, training my dogs, i feel like whats so bad about another especially if its not a life long commitment. I also work at Petsmart as a trainer where i am allowed to bring dogs to work with me where i could help socialize train and show to dog to potential adopters,all while doing my job. Just as long as the dog ist aggressive or super reactive or gets in the way of my job. You wouldn't believe how many people asked if they could adpot my pup Dexter (when he was behaving anyways darn teenager) when i bring him to work with me. Just wondering what other people think, Should i wait until my teenager is a little more mature and behaves better? Im just not sure in my heart its always been the right time to foster, But i just dont want Dexter to get his training un-done by a possible new bad influence in the home, I want him to be as good as my older dog has become, just wondering if I should wait till hes older or go for it now???


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been fostering since before I got my current wild child and almost always have a foster with only a few days in between them. So long as you have the time to deal with a third dog that will need exercise and time learning manners, go for it. Most of my fosters have been nearly insane from lack of exercise and have absolutely no manners and this never has an impact on my own dog. 

The best thing fostering has done for my dog was keep him from becoming dog aggressive and the fosters have provided a valuble source of exercise and someone other than me or my poor thin-skinned greyhounds to chew on.

There isn't any reason not to at least try it. If it doesn't work out, most rescues will move the dog to another foster home so no harm done. Try it, you might really like it. I do.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Nysirk;
It wouldnt hurt to try. I have fostered before and had great experiences with my own dogs interacting with the foster. ( I had a 8 month old gsd when I started fostering. It actually helped him interact with the other dogs and he enjoyed the company.) If you decide you want to help out in another manner rescues can always use the help. I see you are in Rochester so I have to push Brightstar. We always need new fosters, and would love to have someone with your experience with animals!! We have a lot of fun together!!! I have made a lot of new friends, and it is great to meet and talk to all the people who are looking at the dogs. Of course I have to say it is also great to see these dog find their new homes !!


----------

